# EBS  admits to overcharging 1,100 more tracker customers



## July2020 (29 Jun 2020)

I have just got a call from EBS to say they have overcharged us on our Mortgage since the begining. They did not say any more only to say we will get a letter in the next four weeks? i have no idea if its part of the Tracker redress or not/
Did any other EBS customers get a call like this in the past few days?


----------



## B26354 (29 Jun 2020)

What are the details of your loan/mortgage with EBS? Are you part of the “variable base” cohort or a different EBS group?


----------



## July2020 (29 Jun 2020)

we have a tracker mortgage with EBS since 2006


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2020)

Have a look at your letter of offer. See what the margin is in that. 

Then look at the bank statements. 

It's possible that they have used the wrong margin.   It happens. 

In many cases, the amounts have been very small. 

Brendan


----------



## Thebadger20 (10 Jul 2020)

I received a call from AIB, on behalf of EBS about a tracker mortgage.  They also miscalculated my tracker rate and I was paying .3% more than I should have been.  They said they would issue letters and I will received money back and compensation however, two weeks later, no letter.  I have phoned EBS a number of times and they can see my interest rate has been reduced but can't tell me anything about how much compensation and money back.  Might sound silly but I am just interested to know.


----------



## aibredress (11 Jul 2020)

Just published in the Independant

AIB admits 1,100 more tracker scandal victims


https://www.independent.ie/business...00-more-tracker-scandal-victims-39358804.html


----------



## Ninibopp (11 Jul 2020)

I wonder could this be the staff mortgages which are clearly entitled to redress!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jul 2020)

No.

They were tracker mortgages from draw down.  

Staff mortgages were on a preferential rate of 3%. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jul 2020)

RTE covering it as well 









						AIB to provide redress to 1,100 more tracker customers
					

AIB is to provide redress and compensation to more than 1,000 tracker mortgage customers, after it emerged they had been charged the wrong rate of interest, in some cases for more than a decade.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## July2020 (14 Jul 2020)

Thebadger20 said:


> I received a call from AIB, on behalf of EBS about a tracker mortgage.  They also miscalculated my tracker rate and I was paying .3% more than I should have been.  They said they would issue letters and I will received money back and compensation however, two weeks later, no letter.  I have phoned EBS a number of times and they can see my interest rate has been reduced but can't tell me anything about how much compensation and money back.  Might sound silly but I am just interested to know.



Just wondering if you heard anything yet? i am also still waiting on a letter


----------



## Cathmar (30 Jul 2020)

Hi has anyone received  letter from EBS.. We got a call from Ebs to say we were paying .6% higher margin rate from start of our mortgage 2007 to date. We were told we will receive a letter in 4 weeks. Does anyone have any update on tbis


----------



## Thebadger20 (27 Aug 2020)

Hello, has anyone received anything since the phone call?  I received a letter to say that EBS will work out compensation and will write to us within three months?  Has anyone got offered of compensation?  Just wondering will I get enough to do the driveway or just do a flower bed


----------



## Cathmar (28 Aug 2020)

Hi, we received letter the same as you but nothing yet.


----------



## Cathmar (13 Oct 2020)

Has anyone received anything from bank other than the letter to state that you overpaid on the margin rate ...


----------



## Cathmar (30 Oct 2020)

Has any one received their cheque.


----------



## Brenners76 (2 Nov 2020)

Hi, I received a letter advising that the the wrong rate had been applied and that it was currently under review. We had a tracker all along with a margin of 1.1% so it must be the margin that is incorrect but wondering how to accurately find out what it should have been back in 2006!! Would EBS have to declare rates on offer at the time?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2020)

Brenners76 said:


> Hi, I received a letter advising that the the wrong rate had been applied and that it was currently under review. We had a tracker all along with a margin of 1.1% so it must be the margin that is incorrect but wondering how to accurately find out what it should have been back in 2006!!






Brendan Burgess said:


> Have a look at your letter of offer. See what the margin is in that.


----------



## Brenners76 (2 Nov 2020)

The margin applied matches the loan letter so it must be a case that the wrong margin was originally applied based upon what should have been at the time!


----------



## B26354 (2 Nov 2020)

Brenners76 said:


> The margin applied matches the loan letter so it must be a case that the wrong margin was originally applied based upon what should have been at the time!


How does it define your rate in your loan letter? Is there a margin referenced in this loan letter or just the rate with no margin mentioned?


----------



## Brenners76 (3 Nov 2020)

B26354 said:


> How does it define your rate in your loan letter? Is there a margin referenced in this loan letter or just the rate with no margin mentioned?


Hi, the margin is quoted in the loan offer letter. Interest Rate Basis: Variable ECB Base + defined margin.


----------



## B26354 (3 Nov 2020)

Brenners76 said:


> Hi, the margin is quoted in the loan offer letter. Interest Rate Basis: Variable ECB Base + defined margin.


Thanks Brenners


----------

